# Obese on board



## Torden (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay, so after considering this for two months, I've decided to try snowboarding. The only drawback is that I'm overweight... I am 6'1 and 260 lbs (blergh). Will a board that's 163cm be able to withstand my weight without cracking in two pieces? x) My shoe size is 10-10.5 - but I don't think that's got anything to say? 

I usually go cross country skiing during the winter, but I don't know of any good trails here (recently moved), and I don't like to sit inside all the time... so therefore... snowboarding! I think there are 4-5 ski resorts within a 1.5 hour drive.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

U should be fine. I'm a bit heavier and taller. I ride a 164.5 but wanna down size. Get a stiffer board and u should have no problem. The hardest part will be pushing yourself up 100 times.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

last season when I started I was 5'10 240lb and I rode a 155cm burton clash and had no problems with it. I also dropped 20 lbs during riding season, and am down to 195 now, still riding a 155cm NeverSummer SL.

I think the 163 will be fine for you. Just realize if you stay committed to riding you might lose some weight and may have to size down in the future, which in my opinion, is way worth whatever money you feel like you might have wasted. I honestly feel so much better now that I'm not a chubber anymore :yahoo:


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

509-pow said:


> The hardest part will be pushing yourself up 100 times.


This. You will be exhausted, but I promise if you stick with it and watch what you eat, you won't just be shredding snow, you'll be shredding weight as well.


----------



## Torden (Feb 12, 2013)

backstop13 said:


> This. You will be exhausted, but I promise if you stick with it and watch what you eat, you won't just be shredding snow, you'll be shredding weight as well.


Will this kill the fun on the first day?  I'll probably get an instructor to teach me on the first day at the resort.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Torden said:


> Will this kill the fun on the first day?  I'll probably get an instructor to teach me on the first day at the resort.


It didn't kill it for me, but I always enjoy pushing myself to learn new things. I didn't get an instructor, but looking back I wish I would have. I learned by falling over and over again. With an instructor, you may fare better than I did.

I kind of jumped in feet first. Never rented any gear, bought a board, boots, and bindings and then I was pretty much locked in that I was going to learn to snowboard so I didn't feel like I wasted money.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

That's good that ur gonna get lessons. That will help. Wish I would of done that. If u are not in good shape it will be hard to get up like everyone else. From ur ass. What I end up doing alot is flipping over myself and my board to my knees and kinda use my arms, legs and momentum to get up. 

It won't really fuck ur day up but the next day u will fell it for sure.


----------



## Torden (Feb 12, 2013)

backstop13 said:


> I didn't kill it for me, but I always enjoy pushing myself to learn new things. I didn't get an instructor, but looking back I wish I would have. I learned by falling over and over again. With an instructor, you may fare better than I did.
> 
> I kind of jumped in feet first. Never rented any gear, bought a board, boots, and bindings and then I was pretty much locked in that I was going to learn to snowboard so I didn't feel like I wasted money.


Ah. I'm actually headed out to buy a snowboard package in 30 minutes.
How was your first day then? Did you get any weird looks from others? X)



509-pow said:


> That's good that ur gonna get lessons. That will help. Wish I would of done that. If u are not in good shape it will be hard to get up like everyone else. From ur ass. What I end up doing alot is flipping over myself and my board to my knees and kinda use my arms, legs and momentum to get up.
> 
> It won't really fuck ur day up but the next day u will fell it for sure.


Oueh. X) Not looking forward to that.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Torden said:


> Ah. I'm actually headed out to buy a snowboard package in 30 minutes.
> How was your first day then? Did you get any weird looks from others? X)
> 
> 
> Oueh. X) Not looking forward to that.


haha no weird looks. Everyone starts out on a board falling down. Don't worry about anyone else anyway, just focus on having fun. My first day involved a lot of what 509-pow said, a lot of rolling over onto my knees and then pushing myself up. The best advise I can offer is to look up a video on youtube of "how to fall on a snowboard". I would post the link but my work blocks youtube.

Basically, when you fall forward, your going to make a fist and land on your forearms. If you try to put your hands out to catch yourself, you will end up spraining/breaking your wrists or collarbone. My bro-in-law caught and edge and put his hands out like superman, and broke his collarbone in two spots. When falling backwards, land on your ass first and pull your chin towards your chest to minimize your head hitting the snow.

I've always gone by the motto that if you're not falling down, you're not learning anything new.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Torden said:


> Okay, so after considering this for two months, I've decided to try snowboarding. The only drawback is that I'm overweight... I am 6'1 and 260 lbs (blergh). Will a board that's 163cm be able to withstand my weight without cracking in two pieces? x) My shoe size is 10-10.5 - but I don't think that's got anything to say?
> 
> I usually go cross country skiing during the winter, but I don't know of any good trails here (recently moved), and I don't like to sit inside all the time... so therefore... snowboarding! I think there are 4-5 ski resorts within a 1.5 hour drive.


I'm 6'2 and was 275 (I know..) this season and I ride a 163. My board is a mid-stiff. It's perfectly fine for me.

Now, I don't know what kind of 260 you are (yes, it matters) but if you're like me and just a big dude (muscle plus chunk) then the getting up isn't bad but if you're softer then yeah, you'll be tired but stick with it and you'll find great motivation to get that 260 down.


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

im 5'10 240lbs and ride a stiffer 159 capita TFA. Rides awesome and havent had any issues at all


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

You will be fine!
Many board companies specify the weight/height range for the size board you are after which is very helpful. It will be some good exercise for you for sure, especially if you do a few hikes!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dont sweat it too much. I started snowboarding 7 years ago. My highest snowboarding weight was 325. Earlier this season, in the picture below around early Dec I was 295ish. I am now about 275. I am pretty solid but definatly have fluff in there still. The bonus to the weight is that once you get good, no one can really keep up with you. I probably have 85-90 days on the board this season. 

The board in the picture is a 159W smokin KT-22 with hybrid rocker/camber... They call it clash rocker. I currently am riding a 162W smokin KT-22. 

Keep up the riding and you will get better and feel better. I dont really worry about weight too much any more these days, it comes and it goes.... I can out hike and out board most people that I ride/hike with. Just get in good physical shape(not the round or straight type). Go have fun and be safe. I also always wear impact shorts and Level Fly gloves with the built in wrist guards. Its just a precaution and it just doesnt feel right if I dont have them on anymore.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been riding on a super soft 164 rocker board for the last couple of years and it was fine for learning on and the board itself has held up just fine. This year I'm weighing in at 255-260ish, last year and the year before about 295 pounds (6'5"). I'm pretty solid though and moderately athletic so that helps. Like sabatoa said, your build does matter, but if you really want to do it then just fucking do it and stick with it and you'll get it.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm 5'8", 200 pounds and just started; unlike you I got my gear used and no idea on what I got but after some tweaking I'm happy with what I got (Fab A 156 board, Burton Custom bindings and ThirtyTwo boots).

When I fall (which is often) I do the belly flop to stand up, can't stand while on my butt. Looks weird, feels weird but at least I can stand and finish the run. The next everything will hurt but is the nice kind of pain and believe me that you'll be hooked.

Take lessons if you can, makes a ton of difference specially if you have no idea on what you're getting into.


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

You should be fine. I'm 6'1" 245 and am on a 161 Cobra X and been going for 3 years now and am doing just fine. Don't worry about what people say or anything, just get out there and try something new.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

Where the hell are all u big guys ride at. Seems like I'm always the biggest or the only big guy riding haha. 

Ya like everyone said don't worry what other think or say. The way i see it is once u start worrying about what others say and think about u is the day u stop living ur life.


----------



## Torden (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for a lot of nice replies. Went to the boardshop - sad thing is that they didn't have anything above 156cm in stock (within my price range) so they'd have to check with someone else tomorrow. 

This is the package I intend to buy:









Is it a good set for beginners?


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

Torden said:


> Okay, so after considering this for two months, I've decided to try snowboarding. The only drawback is that I'm overweight... I am 6'1 and 260 lbs (blergh). Will a board that's 163cm be able to withstand my weight without cracking in two pieces? x) My shoe size is 10-10.5 - but I don't think that's got anything to say?
> 
> I usually go cross country skiing during the winter, but I don't know of any good trails here (recently moved), and I don't like to sit inside all the time... so therefore... snowboarding! I think there are 4-5 ski resorts within a 1.5 hour drive.


When you are working on side slipping, getting up on your heel edge will be really difficult, maybe impossible. I don't know your fitness level to really say. But getting up on your toe edge will be better. Try gentle yoga stretching everyday. It will do wonders for you. Regardless, good on ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Argo, you look nothing like I had pictured in my head, LOL! I imagined you looking like Hank Hill's dad Cotton in King of the Hill. I don't even know why, because there's no reason for it at all! Sorry!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Torden said:


> Thanks for a lot of nice replies. Went to the boardshop - sad thing is that they didn't have anything above 156cm in stock (within my price range) so they'd have to check with someone else tomorrow.
> 
> This is the package I intend to buy:
> 
> ...


No. A directional cambered board is not an easy board to learn on. If you are set on buying Burton (and honestly you can get better beginner boards for cheaper ie: rossignol, K2, etc) try something like the Process Flying V. Hybrid camber is easier to learn on and very versatile. 
Also you should go somewhere and try the boots on. As a beginner I had no idea what to buy and i bought garbage that was not meant for what i wanted to learn. Do some research ( The Good Ride | A Snowboard Gear Buying GuideThe Good Ride is awesome) and get out there! Good Luck.


----------



## Torden (Feb 12, 2013)

Banjo said:


> No. A directional cambered board is not an easy board to learn on. If you are set on buying Burton (and honestly you can get better beginner boards for cheaper ie: rossignol, K2, etc) try something like the Process Flying V. Hybrid camber is easier to learn on and very versatile.
> Also you should go somewhere and try the boots on. As a beginner I had no idea what to buy and i bought garbage that was not meant for what i wanted to learn. Do some research ( The Good Ride | A Snowboard Gear Buying GuideThe Good Ride is awesome) and get out there! Good Luck.


I was in the store and this is their catalogue and this is what the clerk recommended. Nothing is cheap in Norway and snowboards are not an exception.

I tried on the boot, and the 10.5 fit perfectly. :]

Ordering it off the Internet isn't even an option since if it is from a foreign country, they'll put on 25% VAT + $50 in customs fee. And the Norwegian boardshops don't really have much to choose from. x) 

He recommended a cheaper board from Morrow as well, but I wanted to stick to my budget of 5000 NOK. ^^ Thanks for the link by the way, I'll check it out.


----------



## makken (Feb 12, 2013)

you'll be just fine with that board. snowboarding is great exercise too. you'll shed weight like no other if you can get on the mountain often enough.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Go with a stiff boot..... your weight will make it feel soft. Learning on a hybrid board is definitely easier.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Argo, you look nothing like I had pictured in my head, LOL! I imagined you looking like Hank Hill's dad Cotton in King of the Hill. I don't even know why, because there's no reason for it at all! Sorry!


Sorry to disappoint... lol

Im usually the biggest guy around that can actually ride....


----------



## Torden (Feb 12, 2013)

Argo said:


> Go with a stiff boot..... your weight will make it feel soft. Learning on a hybrid board is definitely easier.


These are the sets I got to choose from - which one would you recommend?


----------



## JPonHudson (Feb 11, 2013)

*Inspiring thread*

I just read this thread and feel inspired. I am just starting out. Too scared to put my back foot in the binding (don't care for the shackled-in feeling) but I love the sensation of going down the slope. I am 270lb and 5'10" and there is no chance for me to get up on a heel side. Toe side is OK when I am not too tired. In the summer I do stand up paddling and windsurfing, so although I have a gut, I am not a couch potato. This year I decided to add snowboarding to my boardhead experience and I love it. I have a beat up Burton Cruzer 164 which I think is too stiff so I ordered Rossignol Circuit Amptek 165 hoping that "user-friendly feel and forgiving flex" is what I need to progress faster.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I think that the Nitro Team Gullwing Package in there is a better board and package than the Burton one. The Gullwing is hybrid camber so it will be more forgiving for you to learn on.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

NWBoarder said:


> I think that the Nitro Team Gullwing Package in there is a better board and package than the Burton one. The Gullwing is hybrid camber so it will be more forgiving for you to learn on.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

Torden said:


> Okay, so after considering this for two months, I've decided to try snowboarding. The only drawback is that I'm overweight... I am 6'1 and 260 lbs (blergh). Will a board that's 163cm be able to withstand my weight without cracking in two pieces? x) My shoe size is 10-10.5 - but I don't think that's got anything to say?
> 
> I usually go cross country skiing during the winter, but I don't know of any good trails here (recently moved), and I don't like to sit inside all the time... so therefore... snowboarding! I think there are 4-5 ski resorts within a 1.5 hour drive.


I have posted the below information before but it applies here also. Go for it!! You will have a blast after the pain ends:

Just about everything I know about snowboarding I learned here. I started snowboarding one year ago when I was 44 years old. I was 40 pounds over weight and hadn't exercised in 20 years. I grew up skateboarding in the 70's but had no experience with snow sports. I always really wanted to snowboard because I was a skateboarder but I never had the opportunity. My 4 kids got snowboards last year and they wanted me to go. At the time my kids were 14, 13, 10, and 6 so it was a good opportunity for me to fall down with them. I had heard the horror stories from my 13 year old son who is very athletic just killing himself and failing so I was a little nervous. 

My two first trips to the "bunny hills" at our local hill were brutal. I was totally out of shape and very worried about getting injured because I am the sole provider. My wife was terrified I was going to kill myself. My first real run where I got serious speed I caught an edge at the bottom of the hill and landed on my chest. I got the wind knocked out of me and had a bruise the size of a softball on my sternum. My kids thought I was going to die. 

Here are some of my recommendations:

-Make sure you really want to do this badly. I would have never been able to push through the pain and difficulty of being out of shape but I REALLY wanted to snowboard.

-Trust and understand what your boots, bindings and board are built to do. I have never been involved with an activity where the equipment plays such a critical role. Each component is designed in a certain way to assist you in riding your board.

-Watch Snow Wolf's videos. I learned how to snowboard from his videos and now is a perfect time to watch them. You have been out there a few times and his advice will make more sense now.

-Get protective equipment. The older we get the more consequences there are to falling. Get hip, knee and rear pads. This will allow you to take the risks you need to learn with less fear of pain. This year I also purchased the Level Super Pipe Gloves with the bio-metric wrist support. These are amazing and excellent for avoiding wrist injuries. My wrist hurt for 6 months after the season last year. They were the first thing I bought this year. The first time I wore them my confidence improved. 

-I have noticed when you are trying to learn something new, at the point when it is the worst you are about to have a break through. Oftentimes if you take a week off and you come back to the activity you make more progress. Lessons are great but there is nothing harder than trying to do something and failing in front of someone else. Go to the hill by yourself and just work on specific points to improve. Don't over think. Don't try to get too technical. 

-It is going to hurt!! Before I started snowboarding I asked a few of my friends who had kids if they ever snowboarded. These guys were all in great shape and worked out regularly. Everyone of them told me don't do it. They said it hurt more than anything they have ever done and they would never get on a board again. It hurts to walk in the boots when you start, falling hurts and your pride hurts. Your body will adapt and it will stop hurting. 

-If you are working out keeping doing it. I snowboarded 10 times in 2 months last year. This was my exercise and I was losing weight. I was also building stamina. The more tired you are the harder it is to execute while on your board. I realized when I got tired I would start making mistakes that I made on my first runs ever. I was afraid of injury so I would stop immediately. The more in shape you get the easier it is to ride. I realized it is hard to balance when you have a fat gut hanging in front of you. During the summer I started biking and this has improved my stamina greatly on my board this year.

Once you carve your first run it will all be worth it and you won't be able to stop. So don't give up now if you really want to snowboard. I would agree with other posts on this sight that 8-10 times on the hill is when things start to click. Good luck!!


----------



## JPonHudson (Feb 11, 2013)

GREAT POST:thumbsup::eusa_clap: 
As I am getting older I am realizing more and more that it is important to stop before getting too tired and getting hurt. It is equally important not to get discouraged and keep coming back for more. As we gain skills the stamina and the enjoyment goes up.


----------



## Torden (Feb 12, 2013)

NWBoarder said:


> I think that the Nitro Team Gullwing Package in there is a better board and package than the Burton one. The Gullwing is hybrid camber so it will be more forgiving for you to learn on.


Ouch, but it is a $370 jump in price too. 

*Board Gadget*
Heads up for your post. :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Board Gadget said:


> I have posted the below information before but it applies here also. Go for it!! You will have a blast after the pain ends:
> 
> Just about everything I know about snowboarding I learned here. I started snowboarding one year ago when I was 44 years old. I was 40 pounds over weight and hadn't exercised in 20 years. I grew up skateboarding in the 70's but had no experience with snow sports. I always really wanted to snowboard because I was a skateboarder but I never had the opportunity. My 4 kids got snowboards last year and they wanted me to go. At the time my kids were 14, 13, 10, and 6 so it was a good opportunity for me to fall down with them. I had heard the horror stories from my 13 year old son who is very athletic just killing himself and failing so I was a little nervous.
> 
> ...


Fucking awesome post! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Board Gadget said:


> -Get protective equipment. The older we get the more consequences there are to falling. Get hip, knee and rear pads. This will allow you to take the risks you need to learn with less fear of pain. This year I also purchased the Level Super Pipe Gloves with the bio-metric wrist support. These are amazing and excellent for avoiding wrist injuries. My wrist hurt for 6 months after the season last year. They were the first thing I bought this year. The first time I wore them my confidence improved.


The only thing I would add to this is to consider spine protection. I have one of these Pro-tec IPS Back Protector - Snow and even if you're just landing on the snow it'll spread the impact so you don't get the wind knocked out of you so much.


----------



## Cindi (Nov 27, 2012)

Don't worry. You'll do fine. Just take it easy on the first times out


----------



## Alexis (Jul 3, 2013)

That is a problem with a lot of people,Take it easy just take care of the food you take and bother some physical activities because that is necessary for you. You are already doing some stuff which keeps you active try to eat clean and light.

pt documentation software


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Necros, some people just love fucking the dead...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Necros, some people just love fucking the dead...


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Yeah, but he's a new member & this is what happens when new folks start looking thru the forum categories first. Got some REALLY old threads still popping up on the first page or two of some of those.

But hey,.. at least the threads he's posting on are _Recent Dead_!!  Compared to some of the Zombie's brought to life recently, these threads are still warm & twitching!!! :eusa_clap:


----------

